# stacked slot cutter



## Sgt45 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry if I missed responses to my question the other day. I'm trying to find out what width increments there are with the freud stacked slot cutter. I know it starts at 1/8" but are the spacers like 1/64, 1/32, etc. or are they thicker? Thanks.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sgt45 said:


> Sorry if I missed responses to my question the other day. I'm trying to find out what width increments there are with the freud stacked slot cutter. I know it starts at 1/8" but are the spacers like 1/64, 1/32, etc. or are they thicker? Thanks.


Earle,
Attached is a copy if the info provided for my Amana slot cutter. I hope that you can enlarge it enough to make it useful.
Dick


----------



## Sgt45 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Dick,
It's what I was looking for and it answered my question. I just ordered my bit.


----------

